# Old dog learns new trick, easily!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm the old dog who learned the new trick! Got my first iPod yesterday so of course I used it to video Chagall in action. In the middle of a family birthday party I took a break from my hostessing responsibilities to have him show off a bit. He was not at his best, a bit sloppy and grumbly, he clearly wanted to get back to the party and his bully stick, but I was so impressed that I could use the technology, I just had to show you!
IMG_0011 - YouTube


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha I loved how at the beginning when he still had the stick in his mouth he did what you asked...but very slowly. But when you took his stick he got so much more willing to accomodate your requests. He has quite a repertoire.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

so cute! I have been trying to teach that roll over with very limited success. I love that sit pretty!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Chagall looks wonderful! Zoe is going to obedience now. Jazz reached novice and then I got him certified as a therapy dog so he is going to the nursing home. Keep the videos coming!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He is as smart as he is beautiful......the complete package. That's it........I am putting on camouflage clothes, driving to Jersey and stealing the pooch. A beautiful silver will complete my four legged family. Oh, and I need the matching Jammie's so don't wear them to bed tonight!

P.S. I'll let you visit :aetsch:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a dog! Chagall is such a sweetie! I've been trying to get a 'roll over' for months Molly just won't follow the bait! Nor will she 'sit up' sometimes I think she thinks it's beneath her dignity LOL! Maybe if I show her how dignified Chagall is...........Hmmmmmm


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Whoa hoo! Great job!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Amazing! Such a handsome and smart obedient dog. You have taught him very well. And you did a great job videoing with your new iPod! So now do we get lots and lots of videos from you??


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am impressed. What a bright, happy, eager to please little man he is. Oh....and gorgeous too!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> That's it........I am putting on camouflage clothes, driving to Jersey and stealing the pooch. A beautiful silver will complete my four legged family. :aetsch:


With you as his owner and groomer he'd_ always_ look like a million bucks. But I would :Cry: a river were he to go. How 'bout we just come up to viisit? I may bring him to the Grooming Expo in April, you can get a bit of him then.



all that jazz said:


> Chagall looks wonderful! Zoe is going to obedience now. Jazz reached novice and then I got him certified as a therapy dog so he is going to the nursing home. Keep the videos coming!


What's WONDERFUL is what you're doing with Zoe and Jazz. I am just a home-training pet owner who's ga-ga over her *silver* mpoo. You may be sorry you encouraged me to post more videos!



MollyMuiMa said:


> What a dog! Chagall is such a sweetie! I've been trying to get a 'roll over' for months Molly just won't follow the bait! Nor will she 'sit up' sometimes I think she thinks it's beneath her dignity LOL! Maybe if I show her how dignified Chagall is...........Hmmmmmm


Most mothers would be pleased if their girls spent _less_ time rolling over! :laugh:Chagall just looks dignified because he's* silver*, he is actually a _very_ silly young boy!!:biggrin:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Great video. Chagall has so much energy! Panda does a few tricks, but half-heartedly, and in slow-motion. :turtle:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

First off I am very impressed with the technology! I would still be trying to figure out how to turn it on!

Now to the video: Be still my heart! He is so gorgeous! Very impressive!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

You and Chagall put me and my girls to shame. Bridget is too lively and naughty and 
Poppy is too timid and maybe I am too lazy to persevere with them both but watching your video was lovely.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Chagall has so much energy! Panda does a few tricks, but half-heartedly, and in slow-motion. :turtle:


Chagall is an exuberant and enthusiastic little guy, thankfully he also has a trusty "off" switch. It sounds like Panda does things with much grace and thoughtfulness. Those are qualities my mpoo sometimes jets past.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I always enjoy Chagall's pictures, but it is even better seeing him in the movies. Well done both of you.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

First of all, big ups to you for getting and trying your new iPod!!! You're gonna love it.

As for Chagall, he's awesome. I loved, "No talking"... just cracked up on that one! Keep the vids coming!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

That was an awesome video, I will be showing it to Remington, and asking him to take some notes! As someone before said, I always love seeing pictures of y'all, but wow the video was super cool!  What a charming little boy!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

He is stunning, and smart too! Look at him hang off of your every word.

The perfect man, and in silver too


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MaryLynn said:


> Look at him hang off of your every word.
> The perfect man...


That sums it up so nicely, _thank you! _"The perfect man." The kind who "hangs off your every word." Every gal should have one in her lifetime, eh?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Debbie that was awesome! what a gorgeous dog you have! He is remarkable! thanks!
Pam


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, first of all, Good Job Chagall's Mom --- for learning a new trick!

As soon as I clicked on the video and the audio came on Sunny barked and jumped up on my lap to watch the clip. My TV dog, you know!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Chagall is so gorgeous and smart. Congratulations on all your work training him...he is so very clever, thanks for sharing this, it's fantastic!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Love him! He is a dignified, silly boy


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love the no talking. Lol.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

i've got some work to do! lol! that was fun to watch! i need to do some training beyond sit and stay with my guys. i have no idea how to begin though! thanks for sharing!


----------

